# where to buy wood online?



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

I am trying to find a good place to buy hardwood online and i was wondering where other people have found good deals, cheap prices, nice selections, and so on

thanks for the help

Jake


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

thinwoods.com

Love this place.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the wood site tip


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

i've had some luck with craigslist, woodworkers & small sawmills tend to have some decent woods.


----------

